# 10 babies in Cincinnati



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Country: United States
State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Cincinnati
Number of rats: 10
Gender: 6 females, 4 males
Age(s): almost 2 weeks (obviously not giving them up yet)
Name(s): not named
Colours: 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: rescued the mommy and can't keep all the babies
Temperament: they've been handled daily, so they'll be sweeties.
Medical problems: no
Will the group be split: yes.. but must go in pairs or more
Transport available: Pick Up. or, i may *possibly* be able to meet half way..
URL of Pictures: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=114704.html#114704
URL of Videos: None
Preferred donation: not sure yet.. we'll talk about it?

ETA; it would be a lot easier for me if you just PMed me, but my e-mail is [email protected].. or you could always just IM me on AIM at marianniesays.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive sent you a PM -


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

honestly. 
just stop. 
i'm being serious here. i really need to find these babies homes and you joking around like you can take some isn't really funny. i've got 25 babies now.


go run along and bother someone else.


----------

